# SoCal Meet



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

*Route*

I'd love to take my car up Palamar Mountain, but it may be a bit cold up there this time of year. 
What kind of route do people want?
Cruise the beaches, high speed freeway, twisty mountains?
Let's provide some ideas.


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

Let's cruise near the ocean. There are a few nice roads up in Del Mar I think?


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

*hmm...*

well i havent done the mtn run yet...done the beach run already, but then again...i dont mind doing BOTH....:thumb:


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

*hello?*

is this solidifying or is it still a cake mix??


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

yeah, Dean325Ci emailed me saying he'd be out of town for the next week or so but that we should figure out what roads we'd like to take and go from there. Does anyone have ideas? Let's make a decision and let's go! So Saturday Feb 9th?? Any objections??

who: Dean325Ci, epham, low, TC330Ci, Over90, 325In2it 
what: SD meet
when: Sat, February 9th around 10AM
where: _to be announced_
why: because
how: in your bimmer


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

*sounds good..*

i like feb 9th..:thumb:


----------



## 87acc (Dec 26, 2001)

*I'm in*

I've a 330CiC, in Metro LA area


----------



## 325CI~02 (Jan 13, 2002)

IN IN


----------



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

*Meet*

If we are getting some people from LA should we meet in North County? (The fact that I live in Encinitas has nothing to do with this suggestion )


----------



## Dean325Ci (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm actually "at sea", but I can still monitor the board. February 9th sounds good. Have we decided on where yet? I'm actually anxious to meet some fellow owners especially those who live in San Diego. I frequently see 325s and 330s on the 8 and I wonder if any of you are the owners of those cars.

BTW..Thanks Epham for helping keep this thing alive while I'm "busy".


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

*I am already organizing one for the floowing weekend*

If you guys wnat to hold off for one more week, I have about 6-10 more people who would come with. Shoot me an emal and let me know.

[email protected]

Cos...


----------



## Dean325Ci (Jan 11, 2002)

What do you guys think? Are you still with us, EPHAM?


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

bummer...cant make it the following week. 


thats "someone's" bday weekend!:thumb:


----------



## Dean325Ci (Jan 11, 2002)

:dunno: Hey folks are we still on? Let's do this! I know everyone won't make it for some reason or another, but this is just the first of many meets to come. I guess the first meet is the hardest so let's get the ball rolling. We only need sunshine and cameras for now. The post-meet drive is still negotiable. I was thinking Fashion Valley Mall parking lot as a meeting place and then we could have lunch and ????? I need input.:eeps:


----------



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

*Meet*

Fashion valley mall sounds great.
You're right, let's just do this and see who shows.

Dean looks like you are taking the lead.
Just say where in the mall you want to meet and we'll take it from there.
From there I say head down the 163 to the 8 to the beach and cruise up from there, unless someone has a better suggestion.

-T


----------



## Dean325Ci (Jan 11, 2002)

Okay, roll call! Here's who I think will be at the meet based on this post:

DEAN325Ci 
EPHAM
TC330I
LOW
87ACC
325CI~2
OVER90?
325IN2IT?

Looks like we got a meet, folks. I've heard a couple of dates thrown out there, but I think the weekend of February 9-10 sounds better. Saturday or Sunday is the question. Hmmmm, I could spend all day Saturday pampering my baby to show off on Sunday. Nevertheless, I'll need to know what you guys think.


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

I'm still here! It's just that I've been swamped with work...:thumbdwn: 

I still say Feb 9th is a good day. Lunch and a beach drive! Where at Fashion should we meet? Usually, not many people park over by JCPenney right? Everytime I go, I always park there cos no other cars are around...1st floor.


----------



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

*Meet*

I like it. Feb. 9, Fashion valley mall near JC Penny, Beach drive.
What time? 
10? drive at 10:30 then go to lunch or later and have lunch first.

Dean or Epham, you make the call and it's done!:thumb:


----------



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

*Time*

Actually, looking back at the posts, Dean already set up 10:00.

So I say we are on!!!:thumb:


----------



## Dean325Ci (Jan 11, 2002)

Sounds good. The last time I was there was 2 days before Christmas and it was a madhouse. My guess is that things should be back to normal now. Is everyone else here??? I'm thinking Sunday, the 10th.


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

It snowed the other day and my car is filthy! I guess that means I can should wash my car on Sat and make it look somewhat presentable for Sunday?


----------



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

*Snow???*

epham,
Where do you live in SD that you have snow???

We don't do snow here. That's why we live in So. Cal.
Snow is for visiting not living!!!

-T


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Snow???*



TC330Ci said:


> *epham,
> Where do you live in SD that you have snow???
> 
> We don't do snow here. That's why we live in So. Cal.
> ...


I live in PB, but I was driving through I5 yesterday from San Jose back to SD for the weekend. It was kind of nice to see the snow capped mtns. It was freezing! And my car finally beeped at me at 37F to let me know there was ice. Yeah. Well, the snow was kind of a give away... Is that some sort of rite of passage ?


----------



## Dean325Ci (Jan 11, 2002)

Snow???? Where exactly do you live? I been away since the 22nd, but I hope things haven't changed that much 
TC330Ci, can you do the 10th instead? I'm thinking folks will want to use Saturday to "prep" their cars. Personally, I spend about 3-4 hours on mine, but I can adjust.


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

darn i cant make the 10th either... 


no worries, im sure i'll catch you guys at the next meet!:thumb:


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

Hey, isn't the auto show at SD convention center that week? Or the following week? Hmmm...I want to take a look at the 7 series...


----------



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

*The 10th*

The 10th is fine with me
As far as the autoshow goes, that could be an interesting end point for the ride. We could split up from there and anyone interested could go into the show. (assuming it is that weekend, I don't actually know). I'd like to see the show.

Just and idea
-T


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

*Darn it...*

The auto show is from the 13 through the 18th...you can get a $1 off with a coupon from the website...

http://www.autoshowusa.com/sandiego/


----------



## Dean325Ci (Jan 11, 2002)

You're right Low, there will be more to follow. Possbile future meets could include cookouts, sponsors, tuners, etc. This could be as big as we want. Has anyone plugged Roadfly and e46fanatics yet? I think we should drop them a line now that this thing is semi-solid


----------



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

*Another possibility*

I just got back form Autowerks, picking up some new brake pads.
They sponsor meets every month. It so happens that they have a meet scheduled for Feb 10. It starts at their shop and is ending at Fashion valley mall. They have the top of the parking structure roped off for all of the cars. It's right across from the food court. It's a BMW and Mercedes event. They have about 25 replies so far. They seem pretty cool and say this is just a social thing they don't try to sell anything. Check out their web site: http://www.sdbmwclub.org/
The meet is at the bottom of the home page. It starts at 9:00
It might be worth hooking up with them. They say there are some really nice bimmers that show up.

What do you guy's think,
-T


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

hey i know these guys... 

this guy got his shop up fairly quickly..

i should pay these guys a visit


----------



## Dean325Ci (Jan 11, 2002)

Wow what a coincidence! I was just kidding about the sponsor thing and....whatever! Sounds great. I'm in! Looks like a fun-filled afternoon kids. BTW is this Autowerke as in Active Autowerke?


----------



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

*Autowerks*



> BTW is this Autowerke as in Active Autowerke?


I don't think they are related. This is Autowerks Express, not Active Autowerke and they don't seem to be pushing any one product. They have recomendations or will work with whatever you want. I definitely liked their attitude.

-TC


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

Do any of you happen to be of the female persuasion? This group is sounding really intimidating to me...I don't want to be the only girl there??? Last time there was a poll about how many females were on the list, did any of you happen to live in SD???


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

epham said:


> *Do any of you happen to be of the female persuasion? This group is sounding really intimidating to me...I don't want to be the only girl there??? Last time there was a poll about how many females were on the list, did any of you happen to live in SD??? *


im not female...but im sure you'll have fun regardless! bring a friend..male or female. preferrably female:thumb: jk...seriously though, i think you'll have fun and if anything, you get to meet the other enthusiasts from the board....

too bad i cant make it

maybe i'll make a cameo appearance, who knows????


----------



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

So, are we going to meet with the Autowerks gang? It will be with more than just e46 bmw's, but it should be fun.

Oh, an epham, this is my first meet and I'm sure that goes for many. As long as us e46ers stay together it should be cool.

-T


----------



## Dean325Ci (Jan 11, 2002)

Sounds good TC, but I think we should meet as planned. After we all meet at JC Penny, we can all proceed together at maybe 11:dunno: That will give everyone a chance to introduce one another.


----------



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

*We've lost momentum*

The momentum of this meet seems to have fallen off.
I think I'm going to hook up with the group from Autowerks express at 9:00 on Sunday morning. They say there will be a Fox camera crew there filming the cars and if you show before 9 you can tour their studio.
This way I know there will be more than two cars showing. If anyone wants to meet there, I'll be in the steel blue 330Ci and I'll be looking for other e46's. It ends at the top of the parking structure at Fashion valley at 11:00. they have roof reserved, so it will be a good place to check out other cars and it's right across from the food court.
Hope to see the Fest represented.

-T

Here is their site again: http://www.sdbmwclub.org/ :thumb:


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

I'm still up for this meet! Look for me in an alpine white 325Ci! So hey, Dean325Ci, are we still meeting at 10AM at the JCPenney parking lot or just heading straight to the autowerks place on kearny mesa?


----------



## 325CI~02 (Jan 13, 2002)

They say there will be a Fox camera crew there filming the cars and if you show before 9 you can tour their studio.
who said that?


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

low said:


> *
> 
> really dig white coupes!!:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: *


Thanks! We went from OB up to PB up to LJ, and out to Del Mar. I wish the pics I took in Del Mar looked better. I think those were the most picturesque cos of the cliffs and stuff. But they all came out blurry. For some reason, it was super windy up there today and I couldn't keep the camera steady while shivering.


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

325CI~02 said:


> *(is that a mesa sticker i see/.?) *


Good eye! How did you know? Yeah, that's a mesa sticker. I've decided not put my UCSD alumni frames on because of that.. how ridiculous would that look? 

I decided to take a night class there cos it was cheaper than UCSD, but thus far, I haven't learned very much :thumbdwn: Or maybe cos it just started? I think it also has to do with the semester thing. It's pretty slow. But hopefully, that'll change.


----------



## Dean325Ci (Jan 11, 2002)

EPHAM, 

I showed up kinda late (about 1045) and I didn't see anyone. I made a few trips around the mall and saw alot of Bimmers, but they weren't there for the meet. I didn't even see TC at the Autowerkes meet. Did anyone else come? I had to wind up washing my car Sunday morning because I ran out of daylight on Saturday. Bad weekend.


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

not sure if these guys even decided to meet up at the mall. according to the guys at dtm, they toured the FOX station and then they went for a drive. and no, no one got on tv...fox did not broadcast anything. it was mainly a tour of the studio.

http://www.e39garage.com/stuff/albums/fox6web/FrameSet.htm

dtm has a sticky on this thread, but these are the photos that day....

pees


----------



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

*Sunday meet*

Yeah, I was at the Autowerks meet on Sunday. (Steel blue, 330Ci) http://members.cox.net/dinan5/index/pages/DSC00772.htm
I wanted to stop off at the mall and see who was there. We went right by it on our drive, but I ended up at the front of a group and didn't want to make everyone follow me off of the freeway, since I didn't know where they were going
Sorry I couldn't hook up with you guy's.

-T


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

mini!! Who's car was that??? Wish I was there


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

i wonder how long we can keep this thread going??..its getting pretty big!:yikes:


----------



## Dean325Ci (Jan 11, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing. I don't think it will get as large as the "post your signature" post. BTW the first SOCAL meet wasn't exactly a success. Only two people showed up and at different times. Should we try again?


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

Yes, LET'S!:thumb: This time, hopefully people will actually come?


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

Dean325Ci said:


> *EPHAM,
> 
> I showed up kinda late (about 1045) and I didn't see anyone. I made a few trips around the mall and saw alot of Bimmers, but they weren't there for the meet. I didn't even see TC at the Autowerkes meet. Did anyone else come? I had to wind up washing my car Sunday morning because I ran out of daylight on Saturday. Bad weekend. *


Yeah, what happened to ya Dean325Ci? I had a great weekend cos I took Friday and Monday off  Gotta love those 3 day workweeks!:angel:


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

sure, lets try and organize another...hopefully i can make this next one.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

No offense, 325ci~02, but IMO, that .sig uses up entirely too many CPU cycles for a sig pic. Makes loading any page you've posted on take much longer.

Just my $.02.


----------



## 330 (Feb 12, 2002)

no ,hard feelings,you must have a slow computer? or dial up, 
I see no lag at all with my p4 1000.....or dial up huh?><:dunno:


----------



## over90 (Dec 21, 2001)

low said:


> *so how was the turn out for this meet??????:eeps: *


Man, I haven't checked this site in a while cause it was down. But I'm back! You guys missed a good meet. There was 31 cars there. Here's a link with more pictures.http://forum.dtmpower.net/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20130

Click for larger pics:


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

yeah, but no worries...we'll represent at the next one:thumb:


----------



## Dean325Ci (Jan 11, 2002)

When I was driving around Fashsion Valley Mall looking for the meet, I saw so many E46. I would give them the "are you here for the meet" look and they would give me the "this guy is f#$% wierd" look. I saw a SG Convertible, a Alpine 325ci, a black 325ci, and a whole bunch of e39s.


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

Dean325Ci said:


> *When I was driving around Fashsion Valley Mall looking for the meet, I saw so many E46. I would give them the "are you here for the meet" look and they would give me the "this guy is f#$% wierd" look. *


That is exactly what happened to me! :lmao: My friend was also disappointed saying that the bimmerfest was lame. She was like, where the heck is everybody?  It's too bad we never met up!


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

epham said:


> *
> 
> That is exactly what happened to me! :lmao: My friend was also disappointed saying that the bimmerfest was lame. She was like, where the heck is everybody?  It's too bad we never met up! *


but you are going to bimmerfest arent yah? i noticed that you and i were the only ones that replied on that thread?:lmao:

oh and bring your friend too


----------



## 87acc (Dec 26, 2001)

Dean325Ci said:


> *Hey folks, I'm still here (been away for a few days). EPHAM, we can still hook up at 10 at JC Penny. I will be there to greet/meet anyone who didn't get a chance to read the forum and know about the Autowerke thingamagig. I will be there on time in a Jet Black 325Ci. I also posted on Roadfly, so we don't know who will show. :dunno: I'm still looking forward to this.:thumb: *


Give me a break! You all stood Epham up. No organization here, and fickle minds. Leaves a sour taste for anyone expecting a future meet to be successful. This is not a flame, but just a plea for those that want to be friends to do just that. Be a friend to your local Beemer colleague...


----------

